# SINE / VEPRO / Cubase stuck notes



## Lassi Tani (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi! I'm using JXL Brass (Latest SINE) in VEPro 7.0.1056, and I have Cubase 11.0.10. I built a JXL Brass instance on VEPro, but I get a lot of stuck notes with legato and sustain. Nothing else works other than restarting Cubase. At the moment the long notes in JXL Brass instance are unusable. Do you have any tips, how to solve this issue?


----------



## Evans (Apr 24, 2021)

Just to help you troubleshoot a bit: I'm on a Windows machine with VEPro 7 and Cubase *10.5* and have never experienced a stuck note with JXL Brass.

Have you tried to roll Cubase back to an earlier version? Does the issue also occur if you load SINE straight into Cubase (that is, unless this is a VEPro server separate from your DAW machine)?


----------

